# fish finders



## bullrider (Jan 21, 2010)

Well i am looking to buy either a eagle cuda 300 fish finder or a humming bird 110 fishing buddy for ice fishing this season but I cant decide which is best, any inputs? :?:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Ask the sales people if either one has a real time screen.
This lets you see the fish without a delay.
You also want to one with the highest power rating and widest cone of view.
You may also want to look at a Fish Eagle 320.
It costs about $150 but has all of the good features.


----------



## bullrider (Jan 21, 2010)

Alright thanks Grandpa D will do


----------



## Hardwater (Sep 14, 2007)

One with TFT...thin film transistor liquid crystal display (TFT-LCD) should give you better display speeds... not affected as much by the cold. The FE 320 has an adjustable ping rate that might help as well...it is a good unit.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

+2 for the 320. Great in-expensive unit for open water and ice.


----------

